# Teeth--



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

So just curious..How are your "seniors" teeth? We've had elderly dogs before. The oldest, besides Misty was a cool little chihuahua. Im not a little dog person, but he was my mom's dog and an AWESOME little guy. Anyway, back to teeth. I have had a few vets over the years as what I feed misty-16 in November, because they are astonished she has all her teeth and no dental problems. I've always fed a high quality dry food mixed with raw--or eggs and oatmeal. She gets regular dental bones and pig ears and rawhides and believe it or not, I've always brushed her teeth with a kids tooth past with a little peroxide about once a month and a few times a year i scrape around gum lines with peroxide and a pick. She;s great for me--but hates vets or groomers..most of her care I've done my own. I had the luck of working for a vet earlier in my life and being a groomer. So just curious how your seniors teeth have held up and what you do for them?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dakota is our oldest (8). He has acted like an old man his whole life but I suppose when you consider that he is 135lbs, 8 years old is a senior. His teeth are terrible. We feed high quality dry. We don't give any raw hides: 1) if they digest big pieces, issues can arise and 2) two of our dogs have aggression with long lasting treats. I tried maintaining his teeth when he was young, but he drools a lot and it became terrible to do.

Ditto is only 4 and her teeth look like that of a well cared for 2 year old. Daisy on the other hand  has the worst teeth I have ever seen on a young dog! I don't understand why. She eats the dry high quality food. Our newest, Weegee, is still getting his adult teeth. However, poodles are notorious for having bad teeth and he HATES when I mess with his mouth. 

Hartz H-Chew O Large - Colors Vary - Free Shipping
^ Ditto has a ball made my hartz that is like this bone. I think they discontinued it. However, she loves it, and I believe it is a large part of why her teeth are so good.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Libby (my covergirl dog, has her own thread in Pics) was at the vet today, she is 10 this spring.
The vet marveled at her teeth. I do the same - pick/scrape when needed, and brush afterwards with a novaldent type product (chlorhexadine based usually) and brush occasionally in between scrapes.

I do the rest of the dogs as needed as well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My older dog's teeth are great(whenever I take her anywhere they always ask when she will be a year old--she's 7.5), she has never had to have anything done at the vet for them, I just brush them and give her treats that help with tartar. Now my golden retriever(he's 2) had some issues, I was confused because I brushed, gave treats, etc. I prefer not to put the dogs under for a dental but I did with the golden in January...I figure he is still young enough and we can start all over--so far so good. The vet told me that sometimes no matter what you do some dogs always need more.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy broke her two canines chewing on stuff but her other teeth appear ok . I use chews and need to start the spray. Lucky at 10 has teeth that are still pearly white but somewhat worn down.


----------



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

I did forget that..Misty does have a chipped tooth..She had a weird fascination for rocks when she was young-sigh.....She's had it so long I do forget that haha. But other than that Im so proud of her teeth. She hated the spray. I guess some of it is also just genes like everything else


----------

